# Baby it's cold outside! (Michigan perspective)



## Last Fearner (Mar 16, 2007)

I got this in an email, and thought I would share it here!  

Cold is a relative thing . . .

60 above zero:
    Floridians turn on the heat.
    People in Michigan plant gardens.

50 above zero:
    Californians shiver uncontrollably.
    People in Grand Rapids sunbathe.

40 above zero:
    Italian & English cars won't start.
    People in Michigan drive with the windows down.

32 above zero:
    Distilled water freezes.
    The water in Michigan gets thicker.

20 above zero:
    Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, wool hats.
    People in Michigan throw on a flannel shirt.

15 above zero:
    New York landlords finally turn up the heat.
    People in Michigan have the last cookout before it gets cold.

Zero :
    People in Miami all die.
    Michiganians close the windows.

10 below zero:
    Californians fly away to Mexico .
    People in Michigan get out their winter coats.

25 below zero:
    Hollywood disintegrates.
    The Girl Scouts in Michigan are selling cookies door to door.

40 below zero:
    Washington DC runs out of hot air.
    People in Michigan let the dogs sleep indoors.

100 below zero:
    Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.
    Michiganians get upset because they can't start 
the Mini-Van.

460 (-459.67 F below zero):
    ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero, zero on the Kelvin scale.)
    People in Michigan start saying..."Cold 'nuff fer ya?"


and last not but not least.....
    .
    .
    .
    .
500 below zero:
    Hell freezes over.
    Michigan public schools will open 2 hours late.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 16, 2007)

Lol, great stuff CME!
Reminds me of when I moved to Phoenix, went to sleep with the AC on 80, and had to use blankets because that was too cold.... yeah, that was weird.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 16, 2007)

Exchange Michigan for Manitoba and it is exactly where I live!


----------



## crushing (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, Hell freezes over, but the people there don't much complain about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2007)

crushing said:


> Yeah, Hell freezes over, but the people there don't much complain about it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan



:roflmao:


----------



## zDom (Mar 16, 2007)

Heheheh I had to save that image for future use


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 16, 2007)

In Manitoba if its -50 Celsius were still stupid enough to go to 7-11 and buy slurpees, go figure.


----------



## bydand (Mar 17, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> In Manitoba if its -50 Celsius were still stupid enough to go to 7-11 and buy slurpees, go figure.



:lfao:  been there, done that, got the t-shirt.  Sounds like most places I've picked to live in.  You left out the part about having to cleart the ice off of your eyelashes and moustash so you can take that first long slurp and then complain of "brain freeze". 


Grew up in Michigan and this is so true.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 17, 2007)

bydand said:


> :lfao: been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Sounds like most places I've picked to live in. You left out the part about having to cleart the ice off of your eyelashes and moustash so you can take that first long slurp and then complain of "brain freeze".
> 
> 
> Grew up in Michigan and this is so true.


 
hahaha yeah I did forget that part, never had the moustache though but definitly with the eyelashes


----------

